# Lydia



## PhotographerBob (Jul 6, 2015)

I did a photoshoot recently with Lydia, a talented musician.


----------



## knswee (Jul 6, 2015)

Beautiful shots.

ken


----------



## Woodsman (Jul 6, 2015)

Like them all


----------



## BrickHouse (Jul 6, 2015)

Gorgeous work!! Very well done!


----------



## bribrius (Jul 6, 2015)

catchlight in first messes with me a bit. Nice set though like them a lot.
#2 bw and last t think i like the best


----------



## PhotographerBob (Jul 6, 2015)

bribrius said:


> catchlight in first messes with me a bit. Nice set though like them a lot


Hi Bribrius - explain if you can, would really appreciate the feedback.


----------



## bribrius (Jul 6, 2015)

PhotographerBob said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > catchlight in first messes with me a bit. Nice set though like them a lot
> ...


it looks like a white dot and disproportionate to the other eye. I get the light/shadow effect but this is pretty far off.


----------



## PhotographerBob (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks for explaining - shouldn't be too difficult to fix, I see your point.


----------



## Rgollar (Jul 6, 2015)

well done


----------



## dennybeall (Jul 7, 2015)

Very nice set, like them all. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## guppyman (Jul 21, 2015)

Lovely photos.. Very nice indeed.


----------



## JoeW (Jul 21, 2015)

Very nice work.  I have something to quibble about with just about every shot but let me start by saying that I think this is good stuff and if you could tweak it just a little bit, it would be great stuff:

#1: I love a narrow DoF but it doesn't work as well in this shot...her right hand is blurry, part of the guitar is blurry.  The loose bra straps are distracting, the back of the chair is distracting.  If you could reshoot, expand your DoF by 1-2 stops, loose the bra (a top that exposes bare shoulders is amazingly sexy...or at least have her pull down on her cups so the straps aren't loose) and watch some of the glare off the guitar.  She looks great, it's a good pose, the guitar fits in naturally.

#2:  Lots of potential with this idea but it's the shot that works the least for me.  Change the angle (or move her) so the lightbulb isn't obvious...my eye is drawn directly to the lightbulb and not her.  Consider shooting a silhouette of her and the guitar...could be magnificent.  Right now, this photo is (to me) the potential of a great concept that isn't well executed.

#3:  Very good shot that has the potential to be a very great shot.  If you could reshoot it, move her and the table further away from the wall.  Keep the light low.  You'll get a superb distorted shadow of her up the wall that will make this a very powerful character study that will fit the mood of the shot.  I might also consider having her straighten her legs (i.e.: don't bend at the knees...or at least one knee straight).  Seriously, I think this shot/pose has the potential to be massively cool if you add in the shadow dynamic.

#4:  I find the outline of the bra to be distracting...lose the bra (and photoshop out the nipple) or just remove the bra outline postproduction.  One side of her face is a bit blownout.  A bit of glare on the guitar.  But lovely pose of her, a lot that works with this pose.

#5:  I almost never ask someone to pose straight on at me--they look heavier and usually less interesting, a short person will look shorter.  I like the concept.  But if there is anyway to partially twist her (twisting at the waist will look thinning).  Additionally, she looks a big chunky in this shot mostly b/c she looks short.  And she looks short in part b/c she's got a lot of lines cutting her in half.   This is the one shot where I'm not wild about this particular top.  Her basic pose is fine but I'd try to make it less straight on to the camera, maybe have her hips at an angle with her twisting at the waist to face you.  Or the reverse (hips facing the camera and she's twisting at an angle to the side.  Second, I'd put the camera closer to her.  Right now it comes off as a prop.  It doesn't come off (to me at least) as "this is mine, I treasure it, I keep it close to me at all times!" kind of statement.  Last of all, the shadow makes her left foot dark.  It was very distracting to me.  I'd either lighten it up or add more overall shadow to that area.  My first reaction was to go "is she wearing dark hose on just one leg or is that foot just really dirty?"

This is good stuff.  Thank you for sharing it.  If my comments seemed kind of nit-picky, it's b/c I'm excited by what I saw.  None of these are bad photos--they're good ones.  But with a few tweaks to each, you can have people going "OMG!"


----------



## ShahanaPinky (Jul 22, 2015)

Great photography with nice poses. Thanks for sharing.


----------

